# How do 3d shoots work?



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

I know you walk around and shoot different 3d animal targets, but I was wondering about the distances. What is the typical distance ranges of the shots? Do you people use rangefinders?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

No rangefinders the distance depends on what class you want to shoot. 
In the IBO there is a hunter class which is 35 yards. Equipment restrictions 8x binos, 4 inch vanes, less than 12 inch stabilizer, fixed pin sight, screw-in points. MBR moves out to 45 yards with fixed pins and no lenses. Open class is out to 45 without any equipment restrictions. If it is your first shoot, take what you want and shoot from where you want, just have fun with it, but when you register let them know your plan. You won't be able to compete for prizes, but you'll have a blast.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*No....*

That's the fun of 3D...the distances are unknown...and you can't use a rangefinder...you walk around (usually a trail) and the animals are usually put in "hunting scenes" mostly, and you guess the distance (silently) and shoot for the scoring rings of the animals...they are supposed to coincide with the kill zones on real animals, but the archery orgs some time ago decided that they would "change" the kill zones, so some will and some won't be where they are supposed to be on a real animal...this is where a good pair of binoculars comes in handy. If you go with the right group of people, it's much like golf...in fact we all call it ******* Golf, and talk alot of trash to and about each other...you should try it it's addicting! good luck.


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*usba*

in the usba there are usually 3 targets in one area you shoot all 3 of them and then the judge and u go score your arrows same restrictions as ibo except u can use any vein u want in the hunter class and u can have 5 pins on your sight


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*3-d*

Go to one you will have a great time. lots of fun.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I like the Rineheart 100 best of all but thats a once a year project for me. I would like to shoot the one in Lampassas this week-end but I think the weather is going to be a deterant for me.


----------

